# Do We Need Watch Winders?



## himmelblau

An often asked question is; Should I buy a watch-winder?

The following discussion summarizes the logic of both the pros and cons and also takes a look at technical and other differences concerning some of the automatic watch winders currently on the market;

_________________________________________________________________________________________

As the number of watch owners having one or more automatic watches continues to grow, one of the most frequently asked questions is Do I need an automatic watch winder? To begin, I must point out that, despite the fact that my company has been a pioneer in introducing professional watch winders to consumers, I have publicly stated several times on the watch forums that they are NOT an absolute necessity.

Lets look at some concerns watch owners have about winders:

*QUESTION:* I'm sure there is a good reason for watch winders. But, Im a little puzzled by their purpose other than for testing. It just seems to me that a given watch only has a certain number of hours of life in it before it must be overhauled and serviced, right? So, why not slow the process down while youre not wearing it? Is there a detrimental effect on the watch? What about new watches at the jeweler? They can sit for months before being sold. Ive never seen a winder in the window keeping that new watch wound and waiting for me to buy it.

*ANSWER:* Watch winders are beneficial for those who own more than one automatic watch. They are particularly useful for automatic perpetual calendar watches which can be complicated and a nuisance to reset once stopped. More important, all watches should be kept wound and running for their own mechanical health to ensure proper lubrication and cut down on wear. If a watch sits still for a long period of time, the lubricant tends to clump. When that happens, it can have an adverse effect on the timekeeping accuracy of a watch with poor amplitude of the balance wheel. The reason that some, even the finest brand, timepieces do not perform up to par is probably due to the effect on a watch sitting in a jewelry store for long periods of time in a non-running condition.

*QUESTION:* If an automatic watch is not worn for several days, is it better to wind it in a watch winder, rather than manually turning the crown every morning? Or, does it make no difference which way the watch is wound?

*ANSWER:* Automatic watches are designed with two interacting sets of winding systems, one is the manual winding mechanism and the other the automatic winding unit. Current typical automatics have a sandwiched double reverser wheel which contain miniature clicks inside. These reverser wheels allow the motion of the user's arm to build power reserve from the oscillating rotor through the winding system indirectly to the mainspring which drives the escapement.

Manually winding an automatic mechanism "on a steady basis" can put unnecessary rapid stress on the sensitive auto reverser wheels possibly damaging the tiny internal clicks. The torque pressure resulting from manual winding of automatic watches is not made for, day-in day-out, manual winding, especially if the watch is not in a pristine new or overhauled condition. Also, most automatic watches today have screw-down crowns. Using such crowns on a steady basis for manual winding will result in a shorter life for these spring-loaded crowns. The daily pressure and tension will break the posts off sooner or later requiring replacement of the crown and also the stretched / worn O-ring tube gasket. You then run a greater risk of allowing moisture to penetrate the case without your awareness and knowledge.

*QUESTION:* Does the way of mounting of the watch on a winder make a difference or is it enough to have a watch turning regardless of the position its in? Why would it matter if all were out to do is to try to mimick the motions of the wrist?

*ANSWER:* Winders which do not turn the oscillating weight of an automatic watch, a.k.a. the rotor, with at least one full 360 degree turn in a completed revolution may not provide sufficient power reserve to keep a watch going after removal from the winder. I have found that the Bergeon/Cyclotest winders must be wall-mounted to provide optimum winding for all automatic watches. In a hanging position, the carousel-type winder rotates and revolves simultaneously giving the rotor the best opportunity to make one full 360 degree turn with each complete circle. These same winders laying flat on a table will not give ALL rotors enough power reserve since the rotor does not turn on the oscilating weight post. Winders using a cone-shaped mandrel to mount watches in a profile manner have, in my opinion, a drawback because its principle operates similar to a rocking chair or a pendelum. The watch does not receive the 360 degree turns to guarantee a LONG TERM buildup of
power reserve to keep it running long after removal from that winder.

_SINCE THERE IS NO WINDER ON THE MARKET WHICH CAN DUPLICATE THE UNPREDICTABLE MOVEMENTS OF A HUMANS WRISTS, IT IS ALL THE MORE IMPORTANT THAT WE UNDERSTAND THAT A SUITABLE WINDER CONTROL THE DAILY WINDING OF EXPENSIVE TIMEPIECES._ A cheap or improperly designed winder may in fact do more bad for a watch than not winding it at all since it predictably stresses the same parts on a continuous daily basis.

*QUESTION:* The number of different types of winders on the market today have proliferated to many choices in varying price ranges. Arent I better off just getting the cheapest one and sticking the rest of the money into another watch?

*ANSWER:* To some degree, watch winders can be compared to WATCHES themselves. We all know that a $10 quartz watch can give you the same or more accurate time as a $10,000 luxury timepiece. So, why would anyone spend (100 times more) $9990 additional if he can get the correct time for so much less money. The answer to this question is it may be a combination factor of design aesthetics, long term reliability and an appreciation of superior quality. The same thing can be said not only about watches but about other consumer products which also includes automatic watch winders. One can spend about $80 for the least expensive plug in type MTE winder up to (100 times more) $8000 for a luxury model Scatola del Tempo. There are professional watch winders far in between in the mid-range price points which have become very popular with watch collectors who want affordable quality made products. These are the ones I personally favor most.

*QUESTION:* Why are watch winders so expensive?

*ANSWER:* Quality watch winders are sold through channels from the manufacturer to a distributor to the retail shops and finally to the end-user, the consumer. Unlike computers, electronics and other mass-produced consumer goods, watch winders, by comparison, have a limited small niche market. Research and development, warranty service and marketing (advertising and promotion) add up to the final cost leaving each of the sellers in the pipeline with a small profit margin, far less than what a retail shop would earn on the sale of a brand name watch.

To summarize, while watch winders are NOT an absolute necessity, they are not only a great convenience in keeping watches on the correct time and date but also help to extend the general running condition of them.

Re-printed courtesy of:
_Jack Freedman_
_SUPERIOR WATCH SERVICE INC._


----------



## Nokie

Interesting reading.


----------



## lovebandit

""More important, all watches should be kept wound and running for their own mechanical health to ensure proper lubrication and cut down on wear.""
_____________

This is the part I am not sure about. Let's hypothetically say that we take two new and identical auto watches and stick them side by side for 10 years. You keep one winding and running on a winder 24/7 and the other watch gets handwound once a month and left to die. Then, after the 10 years, the cases are opened. My money would be on the watch that was NOT on a winder to have less mechanical wear inside and need less attention to remain viable. Do I have repair experience or research to back up my "hunch"? Nope, just common sense.


----------



## unpleasantness

I agree. The more I've read as far as comments from long-time collectors, a winder is not the best way to maintain seldom-worn automatics. What blows me away is how many companies build these things, and how many buy them. Imagine: having too many watches to wear so you have to have a machine to wear them for you. The whole idea behind a "perpetual" movement is to wear the damn watch.


----------



## lovebandit

I still see good uses for them as far as convenience and perpetual (or regular) date issues when a watch stops. But I would not buy one with the goal of minimizing wear.


----------



## dalto

unpleasantness said:


> Imagine: having too many watches to wear so you have to have a machine to wear them for you. The whole idea behind a "perpetual" movement is to wear the damn watch.


Ummmm......pretty sure there are a lot of people with more than one watch.

I have a few watches so I find watch winders to be a great convenience.


----------



## little big feather

I have three, A triple, a double and a single......Have another(cheap) one, which is not worth the money.
But my three I use serve a purpose and I use it. No one is suggesting you put a watch on a winder and leave it for 10 years!
That's not what they do...Also to clarify for some, winders do not wind your watch for 24 hrs. a day, they go thru rest cycles.


----------



## ats200

I'm new to watches in general and last night as I was searching for a watch winder, I actually closed everything out and walked away. I figured I might as well just get a Quartz watch if I can't take the time to just wind it when I want to wear it. The exception might be a watch that's more difficult to set on a regular basis as described in the OP.

I'm sure I'll still end up getting a winder but I don't think I'll ever want one for each of my watches.


----------



## little big feather

ats200 said:


> I'm new to watches in general and last night as I was searching for a watch winder, I actually closed everything out and walked away. I figured I might as well just get a Quartz watch if I can't take the time to just wind it when I want to wear it. The exception might be a watch that's more difficult to set on a regular basis as described in the OP.
> 
> I'm sure I'll still end up getting a winder but I don't think I'll ever want one for each of my watches.


:-d:-d:-d You don't need one for every watch..o|
If you have (for discussion) three watches...
A)Watch,on winder...(B)Watch on wrist...(C) Watch wound, in watch box.
End of day, you take off watch(B)..next morning put on (C) and wear....Take (A) off winder, put (B) on winder.
End of day take off (C) put in box...Next morn. (C) on winder...(B) off.....and on and on.
You don't take the watch off at night and put on winder, most autos have a reserve.


----------



## Neil Wickham

mmmmm, i am new to watch collecting, most i have are battery, but i am starting to buy autos. i typically wear a watch for a week for my everydays, then my nice ones maybe when i go out in evening or for a weekend, i dont want to damage my nice ones at work. as last night went out for dinner so put on my prometheus and its on the wrong time, no probs just adjust and wear, now im back to work so its a battery for rest of week, so do i get a winder or not?? my watch collection is growing and geuss what ? more autos


----------



## little big feather

Neil Wickham said:


> mmmmm, i am new to watch collecting, most i have are battery, but i am starting to buy autos. i typically wear a watch for a week for my everydays, then my nice ones maybe when i go out in evening or for a weekend, i dont want to damage my nice ones at work. as last night went out for dinner so put on my prometheus and its on the wrong time, no probs just adjust and wear, now im back to work so its a battery for rest of week, so do i get a winder or not?? my watch collection is growing and geuss what ? more autos


You decide what you need.


----------



## Crunchy

I have about 12 auto watches and I absolutely need more than 1 winder.


----------



## watchloco

I find myself with a watch winder with two heads. I currently have 4 automatic watches that I have to rotate every other day or I have to go through the laborious cycle of resetting the time and date. So yes a watch winder is essential to a serious collector given that they are worn from time to time.


----------



## Boaters

I say yes a winder is the way to go a watch is a mechanical piece of equipment like a boat or a car. My point is when I don't use my car the battery is dead flat spots on the tires etc. The boat is much better off running not just left tied to the dock. Things are better off when they are used just my opinion guys ... yes on winders! Again just my opinion.


----------



## Boaters

I say yes a winder is the way to go a watch is a mechanical piece of equipment like a boat or a car. My point is when I don't use my car the battery is dead flat spots on the tires etc. The boat is much better off running not just left tied to the dock. Things are better off when they are used just my opinion guys ... yes on winders! Again just my opinion.


----------



## Kluber

Seeing that this thread emerged from the near past, I agree with HimmelB's original comments... Winders are, of course, not necessary, but if you are in the market for one and have a nice mechanical piece that is worth keeping in good working order, invest in a quality winder. 

Forgive me if I sound snobby, but I just don't get this buying cheap winders when you value your mechanical piece(s). There are specific detriments that could be had on movement by poor designed winders, such as magnetism, stress, and unintended wear on internal components. Not to mention noise.


----------



## Lord Monocle

Ideally I like to keep my auto running while I'm wearing quartz on the weekend or something like that. I hate to say it, but I sometimes feel like a slave to my automatic watch because I would like to wear something else for a couple of days, but I don't feel like wearing out the crown threads, hand-winding and resetting it, so I end up wearing the auto instead of what I'd like to wear, just to skip that.

My winder just broke, and it has resulted in my putting all my automatic watches in the box for the past couple of weeks. I used to keep one on deck at all times.


----------

